# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  يا طلبة العلم! انفروا خفافا وثقالا وجاهدوا بأموالكم وأنفسكم في سبيل الله

## عبد الرحمن السديس

[justify] 
 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله، وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله محمد وآله وسلم . أما بعد:
فمعلوم أن من أعظم الجهاد في سبيل الله الجهاد بالحجة والبيان، و«جهاد المنافقين أصعب من جهاد الكفار، وهو جهاد خواص الأمة، وورثة الرسل، والقائمون به أفراد في العالم، والمشاركون فيه والمعاونون عليه وإن كانوا هم الأقلين عددًا = فهم الأعظمون عند الله قدرا »(1).
ومنذ مدة ونحن نرى هجمة شرسة متنوعة في وسائل الإعلام من الليبراليين والفسقة على ديننا ومؤسساتنا الشرعية؛ على القضاء والقضاة، وعلى الحسبة والمحتسبين، وعلى العلماء والدعاة، وعلى حلق التحفيظ ومناشط الشباب، وكتابات لا تنقطع عن المرأة وتنوع طرق إخراجها وفتنتها، والتشجيع والترويج لبرامج التفسخ والفساد، والدعوة والتبرير لوسائل الفساد المتنوعة كالسينما... وغير ذلك.
وقد تنوعت وسائلهم، ومُكِّنوا من كثير من منابر الصحف الرسمية، وصنع رؤساء تحرير هذه الصحف كما صنع معلمهم الأكبر إبليس حين « يضع عرشه على الماء ثم يبعث سراياه، فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنة...» (2) فتسابق إليهم جموع من الصبيان وأشباه الأنعام، ممن أكبر همهم الشهرة والمال، ونشر الفساد، وبالغوا في طرح خبثهم، وجاهروا بكثير من نتن فكرهم، ورفعوا عقائرهم بالسخرية من العلماء وطلبة العلم، ووصفوهم بأنواع من الرذائل والتهم، ونفروا منهم العامة وأظهروهم بمظهر المتخلفين الرافضين لكل ما ينفع الناس ويزيد في رفاهيتهم، وأظهروهم بمظهر الجاهل محدود الثقافة الذي يرفض كل جديد لكونه جديدا ... إلخ.
ونوعوا في وسائلهم؛ فالصحف أغرقوها بالمقالات والتعليقات، والرسومات «الكاريكاتورية»  ، وأنواع البرامج في القنوات، وعدد من مواقع الشبكة الخاصة بهم والعامة... 
هذا وهم شرذمة قليلون سفلة مرذولون جلهة متناقضون، مخالفون للدين، منافرون للفطرة.
لكن كثرة طرحهم أثَّر في كثير من العوام حين رأوا سكوت كثير من العلماء وطلبة العلم عنهم، وظنوا أنهم على شيء، وبدأنا نرى تعليقات الجهلة والعوام ـ في مواقع الصحف والشبكة ممن لا يحسن كتابة سطر على وجهه ـ تؤيدهم وتردد نفس أفكارهم!
ومع الأسف فلا يزال كثير من العلماء وطلبة العلم في سبات وغفلة، وكأن الأمر لا يعنيهم، وكأن الكلاب لم تأكل لهم عجينا، فمن منزوٍ في بيته مع أهله، وغايته أن يحوقل ويلوم من مَكَّنهم من ذلك، أو يرمي بالمسؤولية على غيره ويطالبهم بالحديث، ومن همه في رسالته العلمية، وبحوث الترقية ومتى يكون دكتورا، ومتى يكون أستاذا مشاركا أو أستاذا، في بحوث كثير منها مصيره للغبار في رفوف مكتبات الجامعات! ، ومن لاهٍ في تجارته وحرثه، ومن مغلق على نفسه باب مكتبته !
وإلا فحدثوني عن عشرات العلماء، ومئات القضاة، ومئات الأساتذة الجامعيين، وأين استفادتهم من هذه المسميات الوظيفية التي تثق بها العامة ؟! 
وأين المئات بل الآلاف من طلاب العلم، الذين لو تكلم عُشْرهم لملؤوا الدنيا علما ونورا، ولم يبق لمتحدث معهم مكانا . 
لكن مع الأسف فقد تركوا المجال في كثير من الأحيان، فانبرى للدفاع بعض الغيورين الذي قل علمهم = فكان سبب استطالة هؤلاء عليهم. 
لذا فإن المسؤولية كبيرة، ومجاهدتهم متعينة، ولا عذر لأحد في التخلف عن جهادهم بما يستطيع، فقد ولى زمن السكوت، فهذه منكرات ظاهرة منتشرة، « ومن رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره... » (3) وكل بقدر استطاعته، وعلمه وجهده، وما يتاح له من فرصة، والفرص كثيرة لمن أراد أن ينصر الله ، {وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ}.
والوسائل كثيرة جدا، ولن يعجز أحد عن بعضها، ومنها: 
الكتابة للمسؤولين، وزيارة العلماء وتحريضهم على مناصحتهم وعلى البيان للناس، والكتابة في هذه القضايا المطروحة: ابتداء أو الرد على كتاباتهم، والتعليق على هذه المقالات وتفنيد حججها، وبيان خللها، والاتصال على العلماء في البرامج في الفضائيات والإذاعة وطلب التعليق منهم على ما كتبوا، والكتابات الأدبية الساخرة، والرسومات «الكاريكاتورية»  ، والقصائد سواء العربية والعامية، والخطب، وإلقاء الكلمات في المساجد، وفي المجالس، والاتصال عليهم في برامجهم ومحاجتهم، وغير ذلك من الوسائل.
ومن لا يرغب أن يكتب باسمه فليكتب باسم مستعار، ومن لا يحسن الكتابة في الشبكة، أو لا يعرف المواقع؛ فليكتب وليعط طلابه أو أصحابه ينشروا له، ومن لا يملك اشتراكا في المواقع الشهيرة فليراسل من يرى أنه من أهل الخير وله فيها اشتراك لينشر له، ومن لا يحسن شيئا من هذا كله فليشارك ولو برفع المواضيع النافعة بالتعليق اليسير عليها بالشكر والدعاء، وغير ذلك، وأكثرها لن يأخذ من وقته سوى دقائق معدودة (4). 
ولن يعجز من أراد نصر دينه عن بعض ذلك.
وأي خير فيمن لا مشاركة له في شيء ؟!
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انفِرُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ أَرَضِيتُم بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الآخِرَةِ فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ * إِلاَّ تَنفِرُواْ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَيَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلاَ تَضُرُّوهُ شَيْئًا وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ}.

___________________
(1) زاد المعاد 3/5. 
(2) صحيح مسلم (2813). 
(3) صحيح مسلم (49). 
(4) ومما يذكر أني سمعت أحد الشباب اتصل على المفتي في برنامج مباشر وأخبره عن الرسم الساخر في جريدة الوطن فعلق المفتي عليه، ونشر تعليق المفتي في عدد من المواقع، فحصل بذلك خير كثير، وهو عمل يسير. 
[/justify]

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك .على هذا المقال الرائع   
وللفائدة قال العلامة الشيخ  محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - في "الشرح الممتع": 
"وينقسم الجهاد إلى ثلاثة أقسام: جهاد النفس، وجهاد المنافقين، وجهاد الكفار المبارِزين المعاندين... أما النوع الثاني: فهو جهاد المنافقين، ويكون بالعلم، لا بالسلاح؛ لأن المنافقين لا يقاتَلون... ولما كان جهاد المنافقين بالعلم، فالواجب علينا أن نتسلح بالعلم أمام المنافقين، الذين يوردون الشبهات على دين الله؛ ليصدوا عن سبيل الله، فإذا لم يكن لدى الإنسان علم، فإنه ربما تكثر عليه الشبهات والشهوات والبدع، ولا يستطيع أن يردها".

وعليه: فإن مجاهدة المنافقين – وما أكثرهم في هذا الزمان! - فرضٌ على العلماء، وتكون بالعلم والبيان، ودَحض شبهاتهم، مع بيان تهافتها وبطلانها؛ بالأدلة العقلية والنقلية، وهو ما يحتاج إلى التسلح بالعلم والإنصاف، مع اتِّباع الكتاب الله والسنة وأقوال السلف الصالح،، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

رفع الله قدرك ايها الشيخ المبارك .. فكم انتظرنا رجالا يصدعون بالحق في زمن التراجعات ووكتم الحق الذي انزل فيه قرآن يتلى الى قيام الساعة ..
رضي الله ولا ادري ما اقول لك سوى جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك ورفع قدرك ودرجاتك في عليين ..

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ عبد الرحمن جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على دعوتك

واسمح لي ان اضيف ان الكثير من الشباب منشغل بمجادلة الروافض في العراق ولبنان
 او الصوفية في المغرب واليمن ويترك داره تحترق فهو كالنخلة المائلة التي يجني ثمارها جارها

----------


## فهدالعاصم

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا ( عبد الرحمن ) على هذه الكلمات النيرة
ومن وجهة نظري أن الأمر وإن كان عسيراً لكنه زبد ، ولا يتأثر بهم إلا مريض القلب ، ومن ليس له تعلق بالحق ولو ظهر ، ولكن الشأن فيمن طرّق هؤلاء علينا ، وجرأهم على أهل الحق !!
والمقلب للنصوص الشرعية ، وأحاديث الفتن يجد أنها تصب دائماً على أن تغير الدين إنما يكون من أناس يلبسون عباءة أهل العلم ، ويتكلمون بلغتهم ، وهم مع ذلك يطرقون أهل البدع والفسقة على أهل الحق .
قبل أن يرد على هذا الليبرالي ، والفاسق ، يجب أن ينصح من يدافع عنهم ممن هو من أهل العلم ، ولما سؤل عن اثنين من ألئك الفجار وعن صنيعهم في الإعلام والتمثيل قال بالحرف الواحد : هؤلاي أبناءنا ، ومن وفينا ( بعبارة كلها حنان ) !!!
والله عز وجل يقول عن مثل هؤلاء ( وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولاً بليغا ) .
 كان السلف لا يلقون للرافضة كبير اهتمام في ردودهم لأنهم كما قال ابن تيمية رحمه : لو كانوا من الطير لكانوا رخما .
ولا ينفع فيهم إلا السيف .
لكن جل ردودهم كانت على المعتزلة والجهمية ، والأشعرية ، والصوفية ، ممن يغتر بهم العامة ، ويقلدونهم في الدين .
وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وإنما أخشى على أمتي الأئمة المضلين "  .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

شيخنا عبد الرحمن السديس اتمنى منك ومن بقية الاخوان قراءة هذا الاقتراح في هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=240385#post24  0385

----------


## المعتز بدينه

جزاك الله خيراً 

ونفع الله بكلماتك , وأسأل الله أن يجعل لها آذاناً صاغية , وقلوباً واعية ..

وصدق الله عزوجل إذ قال ( وجاهدهم به جهاداً كبيراً ) فسمى جهاد المنافقين والكفار بالقرآن جهاداً كبيراً ..

الله يبارك في أعمالنا وأقوالنا ويرزقنا الإخلاص والقبول ..

----------


## الحافظة

.... بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله ووفقكم لمرضاته ....



 من أعظم مهمات أهل العلم وأشرفها اليوم هو الدفاع عن عقيدتنا وكف العدوان عنها من قبل المشركين والمبتدعين وغيرهم وإنها والله لحرب ضروس وهجمة شرسة قد لايتلمس البعض خطرها ولكن لها تأثير كبير جدا على شبابنا بما يبث من سموم عبر وسائل الإعلام وغيرها ...فقوة الكلمة وفتكها لها من التأثير والمدى مالايكون بالقتال باليد ..

----------


## مهداوي

والواجب ألا ينسى أصل الخلل كذلك، والحسبة على من فتح لهم الباب على مصاريعه دون ضبط، وضيّق على الدعاة والصالحين

----------


## ابو البراء الغزي

رفع الله قدرك و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخ "أبو محمد " بارك الله فيك وشكر الله لك هذه الإضافة المفيدة .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخ "أبو مجاهد" جزاك الله خيرا على دعواتك الطيبة
ولا شك أن التقصير كثير والمجاملات كبيرة والوقوف للتفرج على ما يحدث أصبح هو حال الكثير دع من لم يشعر بشيء من ذلك ممن أصابته "غفلة الصالحين" وإن شئت فقل: قلة غيرة المحسوبين على الدين !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخ "فهد" لا أوافقك على كونه كالزبد، ولا أن من يتأثر به هم من ليس له تعلق بالحق...
لأن العامة يغلب عليهم الجهل ومع سكوت العلماء وطلبة العلم يظن أن ما يقوله هؤلاء حق...
والواقع يثبت حتى تأثر بعض المنتسبين إلى الدين بطرح هؤلاء.
أما ما ذكرته من كون بعض من يلبس عباءة الدين أعان أولئك = فهو حق وواقع وهو من أعظم البلاء أن يتخذ هؤلاء مطية لهؤلاء الفساق ويمرر من تحتهم ما يريدون ويضرب العلماء وفتاواهم وتوصم بالتناقض من قبلهم.
فهو من أكبر معاول هؤلاء، ويجب أن يكون لهم نصيب من الوعظ ونصيب من الإنكار أو التحذير منهم إن لم يجد ما قبل ذلك .
ومن المؤسف أنا بدأنا نرى بعض المنتسبين إلى العلم من يتسابق إلى ما يريد هؤلاء وغيرهم من العوام ويرغبون في الظهور أمامهم بمظهر "المتسامح" "الميسر" ...!!
ومن أخر من رأيت ما كتب أحدهم  في جريدةٍ أمس: عن النمص وعدم لعن النامصة..
ورد الحديث لكون فلان وفلان من المذهب الفلاني أوَّله وأباح النمص ...!
ومع عظم مصيبة رد الحديث بتأويل ضعيفة، وعدم تعليق الناس بطاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتعظيم أقواله وتقديمها على قول غيره= يكتب في مسألة فقهية في عقر دار جريدة دأبت على حرب الدين وبدأت تشكك الناس في صلاحيات فتاوي العلماء، وتزعم أن ما كان محرما بالأمس = فهو حلال اليوم ... وجاء هذا الغافل أو الطالب للشهرة ـ الله أعلم بحاله ـ يعينهم على ما هم فيه من الغي !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> شيخنا عبد الرحمن السديس اتمنى منك ومن بقية الاخوان قراءة هذا الاقتراح في هذا الرابط
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=240385#post24  0385



 جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك اقتراح نافع جدا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخ "المعتز بدينه" جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكلماتك واستجاب دعاءك .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الأخت " الحافظة" جزاك الله خيرا وكلاك صحيح وإن لم يقم أهل العلم بمهمتهم = فالبلاء كبير.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> والواجب ألا ينسى أصل الخلل كذلك، والحسبة على من فتح لهم الباب على مصاريعه دون ضبط، وضيّق على الدعاة والصالحين


جزاك الله خيرا 
ولن ينسى بإذن، والواجب العمل على كل الاتجهات كل بما يستطيع.

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

لو وجد عمل منظمبين طلبة العلم تتكاتف فيه الجهود والله أعلم يكون أفضل، مع بيان دور العوام الذين يحبون العلم وأهل العلم (من أمثالنا) بأكثر تفصيل، فالعلمانيون على قلتهم إلا أن لديهم نوعا من تنظيم واكتساح للفضائيات ووسائل الإعلام ونحو ذلك، ربما يمكن الاستفادة من أساليبهم في نشر ما يقومون به، وكما يقال القلة المنظمة أكثر وزنا وتأثيرا من الكثرة "المبعثرة" وأظن طلبة العلم والعلماء عندكم يوجد حد أدنى من العمل الجماعي لكن والله أعلم يمكن تحسينه

ربما أول الخطوات تبدأ في معرفة ما للدعاة وطلبة من نقائص في جانب التعاون والتنظيم، لمحاولة سدها (هذه النقائص) فتكون أول الخطوات معرفة وجوه القصور الذاتي، فكيف السبيل لإصلاح الأمر إن لم يُحط بجوانب القصور فيه ولعلّ دراسة واقعية لما هو موجود في الميدان تساعد
لاحظت أن للشيخ صالح الفوزان والشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك جهودا طيبة في الرد عليهم (هذا مما أراه على هذا المنتدى) ويقوم بعض طلبة العلم بنشرها وهذا لا يكفي طبعا فهي غالبا ما تكون جهودا فردية أو تحسب على أنها جهود فردية وقليلا ما نرى بيانات جماعية
فمن رأيي لو أمكن انتداب مجموعة من طلبة العلم، كل مجموعة منهم تعنى بأمر معين وبنوع معين من الشبهات للرد عليها، وأقصد بهذا تقسيم العمل بين طلبة العلم
ففريق يُعنى بما يرد في الجرائد والمجلات، وفريق يعنى بما في الفضائيات آخرون بما في المنتديات : متابعة وتمحيصا ودراسة لما يبثه أولئك
وفي نفس الوقت يمكن إنشاء مكتبة او خزانة فيها ردود على الشبهات، لأن غالب الشبهات مكررة وكذلك المكتبة يكون فيها نوع من هجوم على أفكارهم حتى يصبحوا في مقام المدافع عن أفكارهم بعد تعريتها وبعدماكانوا ينشرونها بسلاسة، ويمكن عمل ملف لكل واحد من دعاة التحلل، تتابع فيه مقالاته فتتبين نقاط ضعفه سواء في ما يستند عليه أو تبيين تناقضاته وما إلى ذاك

وربما يمكن أن يحصل هذا في الواقع  بين طلبة العلم -يعرف بعضهم بعضا- أو بالتواصل عبر المنتديات مثلا 

تقسيم العمل بين طلبة العلم يخفف من العبء في تحمل المسؤولية، ولا شك أن هناك من طلبة العلم من ينشط لهذا ويريده لكن أحيانا لا يدري من أين يبدأ وكيف أو هناك من لا يستطيع متابعة كل شيء فيشعر بأن التيار غلبه خاصة في زمننا هذا الذي أصبح العمل الجماعي أو المؤسساتي هو من سماته البارزة لانتشار وسائل الإعلام وكثرة المعلومات وما إلى ذاك
فتوكل لكل طائفة عمل معيّن، طائفة المتابعة، طائفة إعداد الردود العلمية، طائفة إعداد الردود بما يناسب (طباعة - تنسيق، ملصقات، أشرطة، مطويات) طائفة نشر الردود في الجرائد والفضائيات والمنتديات والمساجد ومكاتب العمل ونحو ذلك

وكذلك للتخفيف عن بعض العلماء تحمل المسؤولية يمكن أن يقوم بعض طلبة العلم إعداد الردود ثم تتم قراءتها على العالم فيجيزها أو يدخل تعديلات عليها لو لزم الأمر، وأتوقع والله أعلم أن يكون لهذا صدى، فحينما يصدر بيان عن شيخ غير معروف قد لا يكون له نفس الأثر عند العامة كأن يصدر عن الشيخ صالح الفوزان أو يكون هو موقعا عليه أو غيره من العلماء

الظهور الإعلامي بالنسبة للعلماء وطلبة العلم قليل جدا بالنسبة لفريق العلمانيين (الذين لديهم فضائيات ويكادون يحتكرون أغلب وسائل الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية فالقراءة أصبحت تثقل كاهل الناس) وهذا أيضا يحتاج وقفة للوقوف على الأسباب وكيف يمكن معالجة الأمر بحيث يقع التعويض

كذلك ربما في مراجعة الأسلوب الذي عليه طلبة العلم يكون خيرا، في الصورة التي تقدم بها المعلومة للعامة وإطارها، نوعية الكلام ونوع الحجج ومدى إمكانية العوام فهمها وما إلى ذاك، فالأمر قد يكون شبيها بالبضاعة التي تعرضها كلما أحسنت عرضها كلما ازداد القبول عليها، وربما يمكنكم الاستعانة ببعض الطلاب في قسم التجارة والتسويق ممن يحبون خدمة هذا الدين ويعطونه من وقتهم وجهدهم 
: )

والانتظام (لا أدري شيئا عن وضعكم ميدانيا) ربما يمكن أن يكون في جمعيات فيتم التعاون معها وتفعيلها ورسم مخطط عملي وأهداف تسير وفقه أو تحت إشراف وزارة الأوقاف أو تبع للجامعات أو غير ذلك مما يناسب وضعكم

هذه بعض أفكار راودتني أظن أنها ممكن تخدم ما طُرح في الموضوع في أحد جوانبه والله أعلم، ولا شك لو أن إخواننا طلبة العلم يبادرون للتفكير في الموضوع بجدية أكبر بإذن الله لن يعدموا وسيلة -إن لم يكن وسائل- لصد هذه الموجة

بارك الله فيك شيخ عبد الرحمن وجعل ما تنفعنا به في ميزان حسناتك

----------

